# AIRBUS GROUND ACCIDENT - PICS!



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2007)

Seen some earlier and still trying to work out how they managed to do that. Something must of fail - brakes?


----------



## Hakenkreuz (Nov 26, 2007)

Doing engine runs it jumped the chokes.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2007)

Jeez. No wonder the casualties were as high as they were!


----------



## Hakenkreuz (Nov 26, 2007)

Casualties ? How many 5 ?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2007)

It was a test flight not a revenue flight. Not just any Sam, Dick and Harry are on test flights.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2007)

I wonder if the aircraft is repairable, or will they just take parts to fix another
airbus ?? Probably "strike damage".... altho the left landing gear looks ok !

Charles


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 26, 2007)

This is why you don't pop the clutch on an Airbus!

But very sad about the fatalities...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2007)

There were no deaths just 5 injuries.

BBC NEWS | Europe | France investigates Airbus crash


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh good. I was under the impression that there were deaths. Glad to hear something contrary.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW luckily good to hear that.


----------



## Torch (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like a write off, Insurance anyone? Heard 2 versions, one it jumped it's chocks, other it was not chocked..


----------



## machine shop tom (Nov 26, 2007)

SOMEBODY is going to get coal in THEIR stocking this Christmas........

tom


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 26, 2007)

Actually I've seen similar put back together. The problem is how much of the aircraft is "glued" together - that being carbon fiber structure. It would look like the front fuselage will have to go back in a jig to say the least. I guess we'll find out soon enough if its going to be a write off.


----------



## Soren (Nov 26, 2007)

Look at how the left engines scraped the wall, scheisse!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah that looked like one hell of a ride scraping along at 45 degrees down the deflector wall. Can you imagine the "Oh $hits" that must have been screamed while that was going on? Man are they lucky.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2007)

I wonder if those five technicians are still with the company ?

Now you know why your insurance rates are so high !!! 

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2007)

I read they were 3 min into an all engine run-up prior to delivery. It is a complete hull loss according to Etihad. I guess now the insurance company owns what is salvageable.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 28, 2007)

Get out the rotary saws!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, man. The engines don't look they impacted anything.


----------



## T4.H (Nov 29, 2007)

Look at the scratches on the wall (fifth picture).
I fear, both left engines a gone to the maker...
The inner left engine is twisted to the right. It seems to be broken away from the wing.

And it would be also an interesting question, how much debris the right engines sucks up. If they were still running on maximum speed (I think not)...


----------

